# BSA Gold Column Decals



## dvdnwll (Aug 16, 2022)

Hi all,

I'm restoring a 1949-ish BSA Gold Column and am in need of some decals. Can anyone help me with some decent images so I can have some made up?

Thanks,

David


----------



## juvela (Aug 16, 2022)

-----

have you contacted the VCC marque enthusiast for BSA?

you may yet get more assistance from your threads at retrobike & BF









						BSA
					

Vintage BSA Bicycle Decals



					h-lloyd-cycles.myshopify.com
				




@dnc1 


-----


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 16, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 16, 2022)

Welcome, 
Some photos of the bike would be nice.


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 16, 2022)

Here are photos of my Gold Column. I was going to restore it, but it was destroyed in a fire in June. I think I still have a NOS BSA rear derailleur with shifter and some other parts.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 16, 2022)

fat tire trader said:


> Here are photos of my Gold Column. I was going to restore it, but it was destroyed in a fire in June. I think I still have a NOS BSA rear derailleur with shifter and some other parts.
> 
> View attachment 1680736
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear you lost it in a fire!
Any idea what year your example was?
The original poster thinks his is '49ish; '49 models have a rear flip-flop, large flange aluminium hub, fixed and freewheel I think, but possibly could be double fixed.
Anyway,  here's how it appeared in the 1949 catalogue.....




(Image from V-CC library)


----------



## juvela (Aug 16, 2022)

-----

a local to me cycle collector friend did a Gold Column resto about 1976-77

IIRC he sold/traded the finished machine to a LBS where it became part of their permanent collection



			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjro6na6sv5AhUVLkQIHWkcCBoQFnoECAsQAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.stonescyclery.com%2F&usg=AOvVaw17I3qkj2m6h7JInfVEw1O9
		




			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjro6na6sv5AhUVLkQIHWkcCBoQFnoECB0QAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fpages%2Fcategory%2FBicycle-Shop%2FStones-Cyclery-148180205236060%2F&usg=AOvVaw2LwV5bS_oejpkMkbVcysyH
		


-----


----------



## dvdnwll (Aug 17, 2022)

Thanks for your replies!

I think I've nearly got enough images to make recreating the decals possible. The tricky one is the large one on the seat post which has a gold column trophy surrounded by a BSA ribbon, with laurel wreaths top and bottom. A similar image was used in some of the advertising material.

Mine has the double fixed/freewheel hub which seems to be in good shape.

Thanks for photos Fat Tire Trader - sorry for your loss... If you still have parts you're willing to sell, I'd certainly be interested.

It really is a lovely bike - I'm more a car man, but saw the bike outside a junk shop in Louth and fell in love... I'm learning as I go.

Thanks again!


----------



## dvdnwll (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 17, 2022)

This is from my 1950 catalog





When I got mine, It had a Campagnolo derailleur. I have a NOS BSA 4-Star that I was going to install.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 17, 2022)

fat tire trader said:


> This is from my 1950 catalog
> 
> View attachment 1681254
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting the 1950 catalogue images.
The 1953 BSA 'Golden Wings' model that I had should have had one of those derailleurs,  but it had been replaced by the time I owned it, with a hybrid gearing system. 
Nice to see.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 19, 2022)

Actually, that's Would Have Had If Catalog Correct. 
Improving a bicycle to live with and ride has always been the point of owning one.

@dnc1  - now we need photos of your hybrid-geared BSA


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 21, 2022)

bulldog1935 said:


> Actually, that's Would Have Had If Catalog Correct.
> Improving a bicycle to live with and ride has always been the point of owning one.
> 
> @dnc1  - now we need photos of your hybrid-geared BSA



I no longer have it, I gifted it to my friend Jordi in Mallorca (5 times Spanish national champion on the Velodrome).
The last time I was there I asked him if there was any bike he would love ro ride; he said a BSA, any BSA. 
When I returned back to England I secretly posted it to my very good friend Jaume, who reassembled it and delivered it personally. 
Jordi was one very happy man.
I will be there again in a few weeks time, I will try to get a  photo then.


----------



## juvela (Aug 21, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> I no longer have it, I gifted it to my friend Jordi in Mallorca (5 times Spanish national champion on the Velodrome).
> The last time I was there I asked him if there was any bike he would love ro ride; he said a BSA, any BSA.
> When I returned back to England I secretly posted it to my very good friend Jaume, who reassembled it and delivered it personally.
> Jordi was one very happy man.
> I will be there again in a few weeks time, I will try to get a  photo then.




-----

Que Bueno!

Noticias de Palma...😃

-----


----------

